# Lyft keeps lying about long trips



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Nobody wants long trips out of town anymore since gas is so expensive. When I get a 30+ ping here it usually means a good trip far out into the suburbs but still within the metro area. But now Lyft keeps sending out 30+ pings that end up being to another city >60 minutes away. I just got one at the airport and the guy wasn’t willing to pony up any money for my return trip so when I canceled I got suspended for 30 minutes. Lyft is despicable.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

They are Gryft bro.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Nobody was long trips out of town anymore since gas is so expensive. When I get a 30+ ping here it usually means a good trip far out into the suburbs but still within the metro area. But now Lyft keeps sending out 30+ things that end up being to another city 60 minutes away. I just got one at the airport and The guy wasn’t willing to pony up any money for my return trip so when I canceled I got suspended for 30 minutes. Lyft is despicable.


Lyfts TOS forbids drivers from asking for return fee. They will deactivate. Uber, on the other hand, allows it. 
F Lyft! I always cancel on any prick not willing to pay a return fee on 45+ trip. Even well before $4.00+ gas prices. F those ignorant paxholes!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

The cabs (50% of fare)and Uber charge for return trip. I think charging for return seems reasonable no matter what Lyft inserts into an illegal document. Cabs can get the payment upfront and most passengers understand. I'm consideringposting this on the back ofmy headrests.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Uber, on the other hand, allows it.


Not anymore. They banned the practice in 2018. Their contract now expressly forbids drivers from charging pax any additional fees.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> Not anymore. They banned the practice in 2018. Their contract now expressly forbids drivers from charging pax any additional fees.


News to me, I believe you are mistaken. Can you please post it.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Nobody was long trips out of town anymore since gas is so expensive. When I get a 30+ ping here it usually means a good trip far out into the suburbs but still within the metro area. But now Lyft keeps sending out 30+ things that end up being to another city 60 minutes away. I just got one at the airport and The guy wasn’t willing to pony up any money for my return trip so when I canceled I got suspended for 30 minutes. Lyft is despicable.


Lyft and Uber lie about everything. I can’t believe they haven’t lost everything yet with carjackings how are they even still in business anymore idiots!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

*







*


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> *
> View attachment 664547
> *


I don’t think a mechanic is going to fix what most of us are going to do to these self driving lift vehicles. I’m going to fill mine with concrete mix and water after I order it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> *
> View attachment 664547
> *


That's fine; I suggest to Lyft execs that they become burger flippers once their shitty company goes down the toilet! Lyft stock now at $12.51 and still falling!


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> That's fine; I suggest to Lyft execs that they become burger flippers once their shitty company goes down the toilet! Lyft stock now at $12.51 and still falling!


Those buffons couldn't run a lemonade stand or manage their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> That's fine; I suggest to Lyft execs that they become burger flippers once their shitty company goes down the toilet! Lyft stock now at $12.51 and still falling!


Wow, I didn't think it was that bad. 












But it is. 😆 🤣 😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Wow, I didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karma! 😀


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Wow, I didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it keeps dropping like this, Lyft will be a penny stock in two months!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lyft corporate workers as they watch Lyft stock plummet.


















Most drivers as they watch Lyft stock plummet.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Lyft corporate workers as they watch Lyft stock stock plummet.
> View attachment 667939
> 
> View attachment 667938
> ...


Yep.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Nobody wants long trips out of town anymore since gas is so expensive. When I get a 30+ ping here it usually means a good trip far out into the suburbs but still within the metro area. But now Lyft keeps sending out 30+ pings that end up being to another city >60 minutes away. I just got one at the airport and the guy wasn’t willing to pony up any money for my return trip so when I canceled I got suspended for 30 minutes. Lyft is despicable.


A couple weeks ago I got a "Long Trip 30min+" notification at the airport and it was about a 2 1/2 hour trip. I'm not complaining, but I could see how someone would be irritated that the time was so far off from what was quoted.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

UberXking said:


> The cabs (50% of fare)and Uber charge for return trip. I think charging for return seems reasonable no matter what Lyft inserts into an illegal document. Cabs can get the payment upfront and most passengers understand. I'm consideringposting this on the back ofmy headrests.


How does an Uber driver GET the return fee??? I’ve never heard of that and I’ve definitely never received it. And with gas prices what they are, I’ve quit accepting long trips.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> How does an Uber driver GET the return fee??? I’ve never heard of that and I’ve definitely never received it. And with gas prices what they are, I’ve quit accepting long trips.


You demand extra money off app through another payment source or cancel on them.

Basically extortion, hilarious that it's allowed.



The cabs don't demand more for longer trips here, however long trips are always better the way our math works out.

It's super rare for me to hit 50% paid to unpaid miles.

So if I actually got a 45 minute drive?

That's 1/3 of the money I need for the day.

A 3 hour drive is basically enough to go home happy, with just that fare. However I'd probobly keep working and go home with like $500 on the day...

Either way a really long trip will make the cab drivers very happy around here.


It's so extreme that for long trips we'll go under the meter 10-15% if the customer wants to negotatiate and STILL go home happy.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> How does an Uber driver GET the return fee??? I’ve never heard of that and I’ve definitely never received it. And with gas prices what they are, I’ve quit accepting long trips.


Go throw the help on app for lost / found item. There should be a "claim return item fee" IF it's not there, go through the web page help, same process, it should be there.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Had a fun trip last night--at about 6PM. I wasn't doing anything but sitting in my car waiting for rides. I listened to the Slate Political Gabfest. About 20 minutes into it...no pings. Then....a ping. I was SO EXCITED. 

I take the Lyft, go offline on UBER and then start my trip. It's a 28 minute rid to pick up the rider...lets call her Jane. Twenty Eight minutes to a resort community over on the Gulf of Mexico. So I pick up Jane and her friend for an 8 mile trip into the community. We have a great chat during the trip. 

During the trip, they stated that they had reserved a ride for the evening and wondered why I was later than the agreed upon time. I apologized for being "late" even though I wasn't late. They asked if I was going to be in the area later. I told them no. They expressed dismay that it took so long to get a ride. I told them that what likely happened was this:

Whomever took their reservation cancelled and the ride was "demoted" to the queueing system where I was pinged and took the ride. I also told them that it was going to sound self-serving (but I honestly believe it) that if it wasn't for me, they'd likely still be waiting--for the moment I take every ride. The fare was negligible...it made me cringe to think how much business I missed on the way out there. So I pulled over at a high school parking lot and got out and stretched, checked the rear of my car to make sure it was clean. Got back in and another ping took place. 4 teen aged girls. That was a loud trip. By this time it was about 7:30 PM. So I decided to head back. Got an UBER trip to a fancy schmancy place on the intercostal. 

So I wake up this morning...no tip from the UBER which was surprising. UBER folks (in my experience) tip more often than not. And there were four of them!!!! You'd figure the guy would have been at least guilted into it a bit....LOL. Jane and her friend? $13.XX tip. More than the fare. 

I had fun, listened to 2 podcasts, got a me a shrimp po-boy, offset the costs and made a few duckets. 

I'm so blessed.


----------

